# Buying a silhouette cameo. Any advice would be appreciated!! Thanks



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

My start up budget insole and from what I've read the cameo seems to be the go to for someone doing light business and hobby stuff... Is there a better way to go on my budget or anything I should know before my purchase??? Thanks in advance)


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Typo.... " startup budget is low"****


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi ya bud just a bit of info for you I was in the same boat as you.

If you have A3 size printer or plane on using roll feed vinyl then Cameo is the way to go if you plane on just doing A4 stuff then you dont need the cameo you can use the older model craft robo or the updated silhouette 

Now the older units Cc 100/200/3300 unites can all use the up todate silhouette studio soft wear as there all just about the same machine only difference is the newer unites are made with more plastic.

I was going to get the cameo but after thinking about it I decided I would not be doing A3 prints or using vinyl so I went on eBay I got my self 2 unites 

The first is the Craft robo cc200-20 
The second is the Silhouette portrait. 

Now the interesting thing it there the same unites under the skin 

The older unit has a diffrent blade setup and roller knob to load media and is better made.

The newer unit has updateed Blade system and a button to load the Media and a slicker look

But the important thing is there both the same unit so the older craft robo can run the new silhouette studio software.

And both can be had of eBay for much much les then the cameo

So if you don't need A3 or vinyl on the roll I'd give the cameo a miss and save some cash buddy


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks I appreciate it!! The only problem I have with that going that route, is I'm weary of eBay, the money for cameo is ok just wanting to get some reassurance I guess. I'm not that technically inclined when it comes to the actual unit.. Just want to make sure I'm not setting my self up for anything with the cameo... As far as software goes and breakage....:/ I think I'm just having some fear to make a decision...


----------



## AngelicEndeavour (Aug 12, 2013)

I bought my Silhouette Cameo on eBay. $200 and got a few extras thrown in. Best money I ever spent. It was brand new and works great. In only a few months I have made many designs with the upgraded software (bought that on Amazon for like 1/2 price) and have done adhesive vinyl designs and heat transfer vinyl. Works perfectly!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

+1 on Mellisa.
you get the cameo, fire it up, do everything it says on the tin and then you wonder just how many more things it'll do!
okay perhaps it's not that simple in the first day or two whilst you find out where all the bits and bobs are, but once you find out that you can set your own cutting settings for different jobs, i.e. van vinyl, cardstock bought for decoupage, cheap photo paper, t-shirt transfer, etc etc,so you don't need to remember every setting, things get a whole lot better/quicker.
I purchased for the simple reason of being able to offer full size vinyls on t's backs as I didn't have an A3 laser printer (do Now) If I purchased an A4 it would have held me back, The cameo will deal with very small offcuts on the mat or 5 metre rolls 350mm wide.
okay it's not the fastest bit of kit around and I never turn it up to a faster speed than 3 (I think it finds the registration marks at about speed 6 because it flies around scarily.) and I take it in and out of the shop daily so it's easy to move around and happily gets on with it's job whilst I have a coffee.
one day perhaps I will need a huge machine, you never know what's around the corner, but I would happily sell my kids to get another cameo if I was daft enough to break this one.


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

As I and Dekzion has just said if you don't own A3 and not looking to get one and dont think you will get one then get the other model only difference is there a A4 unit.

About buying used 
Now if you was to go for the cameo I'd say 100% buy new as used prices are just as much as a new unit. But if you don't need A3 and go with a A4 used unit you can save around £100 on the price of buying a new cameo

And also if you do go for the Cameo I'd go with the older model V1 as the v2 has a touch screen that depending on finger size could be a pain in the *** to use. The V1 has buttons you press much better IMHO


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I think you missed the point Flex,
I didnt have a decent A3 at the time of purchase of the cameo, but realised that if I went for the A4 it would hold me back from doing full size backs like the attached (the image isn't twisted, he is haaahaa) I recommend going as big as possible so you dont buy twice, and if you are cutting small it is easier on the machine anyway.
the touch screen isn't a problem for me, it's just not as quick as an iPad screen, and as there's only maybe 3 selections possible at any time fat fingers aren't a problem.


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Is that a vinyl press or a ink/ laser ? 
Good size I like it


----------



## iainlondon (May 11, 2010)

If your in NYC just call into Paperhood they are a one stop shop for vinyl & Inkjet/ Laser paper etc. They also sell Silhouette Cameo's your given some free vinyl to mess around with and a lesson to get you started. Their address is Paperhood room #905. 38 West 32nd St Between 5TH & Broadway 212-279-0650


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks so much this really helps!! I was confused about the older models, but I'm getting a lot or feedback about going with older models. (I guess it like everything else, seems the older it is the better it's made, smh...) maybe I will look into eBay for new, but old model!!! 
On a side note I'm in Florida, NYC def too far :/ 
As for the a4 and a3 references, this has me confused?? I know that it is a size thing, but don't know exactly what it means or what for?? A3 Cameo?? Or a3 printer?? I am in market for a printer too?? Any suggestion??


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hi pal 

A4 is the regular size that most printers use 
A3 is twice the size 

I was looking at going with a A3 printer but in the end I went A4 due to cost.

Now the cameo can cut A3 media as well as A4 and also 12 inch vinyl rolls

The other unites can not as there only A4 so can only cut A4 and A4 Vinyl sheets and rolls.

I had delivered today a used craft robo Cc200-20 witch is the older model I have played with it a little and it works sweet. Not tested the optical eye yet. As I don't have a printer setup yet

Tomorrow I'm getting the newer unit again used silhouette portrait this is a current unit you can buy of line.

Now the interesting thing is the old and newer model are the same just upgraded looks on the new model. Both work with the current silhouette studio software.

Please don't get me wrong friend I'm brand new to all this my self but spent time reading and watching videos on YouTube.

Go youtube and type in silhouette print and cut

Right now I have brought a good deal of stuff most is used ill list it for you

Clam heat press used from eBay 
Mug heat press used from eBay 
Creation Pcut cto630 24 inch vinyl cutter with laser guide used from eBay 
Grathtec CC200-20 A4 cutter used from eBay 
Grathtec silhouette portrait A4 cutter used from eBay
2 x Ricoh SG3110DN A4 printers new from online shop
2 x gc41 blank ink tanks set for each printer one for sublimation and one for pigment
1 x 250ml set of pigment ink so 250ml of each colour
1 old dell windows 7 desktop pc used from eBay.

All that has cost me $762 including posting and packing 
Now to me for the cost of hardware to allow me to get a business up and running IMHO is a cheap price. 

I know the above went a little off topic but just wanted to show you what you can get when you look about I'm in the UK and in Grate British pounds I have spent just under £500 for everything 

The silhouette portrait is £136.51 = $209.54 new and thats the best UK price I can find
The creation Pcut cto630 is £235 = $360.74 new again thats the best UK price I can find 

Anyway buddy hope this might help even if just a little

Ps the cameo is a grate cutter I was looking at it first but decided it was not for me as I'm not interested in doing A3 prints but if you can get one theres no reason not to


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for the info!!! Why did you decide on the Ricoh printer brand, I was going to gets an Epson, from what I read they are the best option..


Flex3001 said:


> Hi pal
> 
> A4 is the regular size that most printers use
> A3 is twice the size
> ...


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Flex3001 said:


> Is that a vinyl press or a ink/ laser ?
> Good size I like it


It's MDP Hotflex silver.

Weeds brilliantly!
ten minutes through the cameo including front logo and name on the same sheet.

10 minute weed. 15 second press


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

@ Crystal, apart from the cost of ink, there's very few if any complaints about Ricoh's.
I've 2 and you just press print.


----------



## Recie (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi Crystal,

I started my business just over a year ago using vinyl. Started from scratch on a whim with zero experience. Bought the Cricket and took it back immediately. The Cameo is awesome for me. Easy to use software also. I recommend it.

I paid around $300 new at that time.

What are you looking to do with it?

Recie


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

MzLayD said:


> Hi Crystal,
> 
> I started my business just over a year ago using vinyl. Started from scratch on a whim with zero experience. Bought the Cricket and took it back immediately. The Cameo is awesome for me. Easy to use software also. I recommend it.
> 
> ...


 In an eggshell, I want to have graphics and sayings on my garments. So I am buying cameo to cut inkjet heat transfers and cut vinyl transfer for wording. (From what I'm understanding, the separate materials and applications are the only way to accomplish this) but I'm also a neurotic crafter who has an obsession with any creation, so I do believe I will want to use it for much much more!!  I think at this point I'm talked into the cameo.


----------



## Cgdreher1 (Oct 5, 2015)

Dekzion said:


> @ Crystal, apart from the cost of ink, there's very few if any complaints about Ricoh's.
> I've 2 and you just press print.


Is this an inkjet printer ? For heat transfers?? If so what model would you recommend?? And can I get ink for it relatively easy?? If so where? Please any info would be appreciated!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I use Ricoh for dye sub. I understand that it can be used for pigment as well but haven't seen any results of the print quality yet.
Even Ricoh wont send you a print sample, and believe me I've requested enough!
I wanted to see a print sample because I wanted to find out if it printed photo quality so I could use it as a portable fast printer for shows.


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

I went with Ricoh over Epson due to heads on Epson clogging up. I did want to go laser but its a mine filed as wrong unit with the wrong paper can turn your new printer in to a paper weight


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

Flex3001 said:


> I went with Ricoh over Epson due to heads on Epson clogging up. I did want to go laser but its a mine filed as wrong unit with the wrong paper can turn your new printer in to a paper weight


So the inks that the Ricoh printers come installed with are OK to use for tshirt transfers on cotton shirts...same as pigment ink in Epson printers? I didn't know that. I use my Ricoh for sublimation printing with Sawgrass sublimation inks...


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

MAXDesign said:


> So the inks that the Ricoh printers come installed with are OK to use for tshirt transfers on cotton shirts


I have no idea I have asked but did not get a response to my question.
I plan on buying pigment gel ink but I might test the Ricoh oem ink out with the free carts see how they do befor fitting my gc41 carts


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The trouble with fitting the oem's first, is that it'll take a lot of work to change over to dye gel I believe.


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

Yep you have to flush the system but I think the ricoh oem in is a pigment ink I won't be using dye just pigment for heat transfer and sub for everything els


----------



## Flex3001 (Sep 1, 2015)

You getting the cameo then bud I'm playing with its little brothers and loving them can see where the extra inches come in handy on the cameo now.


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

Cameo is great for knocking out the one or two custom stuff but the bigger runs go directly to the expert 24

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

OSSKOBRET said:


> Cameo is great for knocking out the one or two custom stuff but the bigger runs go directly to the expert 24
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


Maybe,, in the future,,. But, The UK isn't T'shirt country, and unless you are a clothing manufacturer supplying stores I think it would be un-viable to purchase a large cutter until you know that it will pay for itself in the first month or two.
The smaller machines, or desktops, are very versatile and until your business demands ramp up to the size of a 24" cutter I think it's best to know your machine and produce brilliant results so that get you a reputation for good work and orders for the future, and at which time you can then look forward to bigger equipment.

My Cameo does the job for me, yesterday my weeder (Ahem, partner) missed a wiggle, so when it was pressed it showed, so I isolated the wiggle in the studio and put a two inch piece on the mat and just cut that in negative, pressed it on the shirt and Job Done. Quality Control satisfied.


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, just want to ask, what is the maximum size the Cameo can cut? 
From the specs, it can cut 12"x10ft. Does it mean that if I create a logo, a graphics, or may be a phrase using Inkscape or any other editing software, the Cameo can cut or contour cut it as long as it is between 12" wide and 10ft long?

thanks.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

I haven't actually found out how long a strip it'll cut. I did a 2.5metre 8" high lettering for the side of a builders van, it worked out great. and I regularly use it for A3 size (plus a bit) for vinyls on hoodie backs. I suppose if I had a REALLY long sentence to put in I'd think about chopping it in half and using the letter from one half to start the rest off and then join it? Give it a go, it's the only way to find out. (I dont look at specs, they're always too restrictive..HaaHaa)


----------



## OSSKOBRET (Sep 17, 2011)

The longest piece of vinyl I have cut on my cameo was 48 in inches long it worked just fine

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Thank you guys for the replies.

I am about to purchase some equipment for t-shirt printing, - very low budget 
Still researching and thinking which one should I get, a Redsail/Cuyi 24in or the Cameo.

The Redsail/Cuyi is on the same price as the Cameo, but can cut up to 24inches wide. But the seller/dealers said that Cameo is more precise in cutting smaller fonts and graphics and is much easier to use unlike the Redsail/Cuyi that can cannot/difficulty in contour cutting images below 3 inches.

Would you advise to get the Cameo if my intention is just to focus on T-Shirt printing?
It's just that, the sellers/dealers here told me that the Cameo can only cut 10"x10" if it is "print and cut" - I'm still not sure what they meant.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

The dealers are numpties and don't want to sell you the cameo by the sound of it

As far as fine detail goes, it'll cut out a pin head size full stop in a design, it will cut smaller than that but it is so very difficult to weed and just leave that speck of dust on the backing!

I'm putting some more hotflex on caps today, I'll take a pic and upload later, the design is just over two inches tall.

I've also used the cameo for van lettering at 8" x 8'6". Works for me.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

There you are as promised.
The vinyl is Hotflex from MDP and washable to 80 degrees so say.
170c 15 seconds hot peel


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Wow, I hope I can create something like that too!
I'll be getting the Cameo tomorrow. (A cameo cutter, heatpress - a cheap heatpress, and an Epson L120 pigment and sublimation printer). Then it will be long days of practice...I still don't know how to use corel and photoshop hehehe.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

You see what I mean though, it'll cut pretty darned small if you give it a chance.
The lines become even straighter if you use a mat to hold it still.

when you get the cameo, dont worry about changing files in to their format and buying extra stuff, just drag your image in jpg straight onto the cutting mat, works every time.

I hate it when manufacturers try to lock you down to buying their stuff only.

I use Serif, page, photo, draw and movie progs, and my partner uses Gimp.

You will be having great fun for a few days then,, enjoy the journey.


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

thanks a lot! I've already installed Gimp and Inkscape. Though I read that cameo won't accept .svg files unless purchasing the upgraded cameo designer software. But I'm sure there's a workaround.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

speedtrap said:


> thanks a lot! I've already installed Gimp and Inkscape. Though I read that cameo won't accept .svg files unless purchasing the upgraded cameo designer software. But I'm sure there's a workaround.


Save as a .dxf file and it works great.

Helpful hint - as soon as you get the Cameo, use regular vinyl and cut out the words "Flip the image!" - stick it on the front of the cameo.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

How true Tippy,
I wrote 'mirror??' on the bed, but then found I put vinyl on top of it and didn't read it! HaaHaa.
the trouble is I think is that when you print for sublimation it gets mirrored on auto so I tend to forget sometimes but haven't for a while now.

I'm working on a 'Vulcan aircraft' at the moment, I want to cut it with Gold twill A3 size but only leave an out line and the light colour camouflage and press it on a black hoodie.


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Yey! got my new machines


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Hi, is it possible to contour cut this image (remove background / print and cut) using Silhouette Studio?


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

yes, you dont even have to remove the background, just import it to the studio and outline it manually and cut.


----------



## Vitality (Oct 5, 2014)

speedtrap said:


> Hi, is it possible to contour cut this image (remove background / print and cut) using Silhouette Studio?


Doing this to graphics is part of how I make my living. You can import, then manually trace it the cameo software as the poster above me said, or you can use a different image editor to remove the background completely, and save it as a png for transparency. Then open that in the silhouette software and do the auto trace, which will quickly outline the character for cutting since that'd be the the only thing in the graphic. This method is better for people who can erase better than they can use the manual trace tool.

Tony Vitals


----------



## Lesexpress (Oct 27, 2015)

I'm new to the business as well. I was in a similar situation so I went with the Cameo & I'm very happy with it & I'm sure you'll love it too. Cutting 12" images works fine for shirts. The only hang up I've run into is finding a place to get larger rolls of vinyl. I have only been able to find 5 yd rolls looking for best value so any recommendations would be appreciated.


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Tried tracing plain-solid logos, letters, icons, and other shapes using Silhouette Studio, really nice!

However I'm still having a hard time tracing a picture or an image. I to edit the picture using Corel Draw but the output file can't be imported the the basic Silhouette Studio. 

Hehe, still finding a solution


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

That's not a problem, save the image as png or jpg, then drag it over onto the cutting page from window to window.


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Can you suggest an app that I can use to save the file to .jpg and .png? 
It seems Inkscape and Corel Draw doesn't have those options


----------



## MAXDesign (Sep 24, 2013)

speedtrap said:


> Can you suggest an app that I can use to save the file to .jpg and .png?
> It seems Inkscape and Corel Draw doesn't have those options


In Corel, select FILE...EXPORT. You can then save as a jpeg or png, as well as many other file types 👍


----------



## speedtrap (Oct 6, 2015)

Thanks a lot!, gonna try it  
Hehe, really not familiar yet with image/photo editing software...just getting into it only this month


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Here's the Vulcan I was working on the other day,
A customer saw what I was doing and wanted it on a grey sweatshirt.
(the customers always right).
The wingspan is 13 inches PM me if you want the jpg for tracing.


----------



## oneofakindmale (May 31, 2015)

Turn. The low pass threshold up to 90. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I527 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

it is usually up at 75 anyway, why what's wrong?


----------



## ddpo7878 (Nov 9, 2015)

Just to add my two cents...

I bought the Cameo 2 after seeing recommendations on this site. Been running it for about 2 months now, and haven't had any problems at all. Software is simple, and the results from the machine are brilliant. I used to have a USCutter, and the Cameo beats it in every way. Awesome little machine!!


----------



## a123bonnie (Sep 1, 2008)

Cgdreher1 said:


> My start up budget insole and from what I've read the cameo seems to be the go to for someone doing light business and hobby stuff... Is there a better way to go on my budget or anything I should know before my purchase??? Thanks in advance)


I have had both models of Cameo. the new one does the same thing as the first one. They are both GREAT little cutters. I have a big cutter too and I think the Cameo cuts small lettering or small designs better than the big one. I love that it fits right on my desk and although it is slower it is a wonderful machine and I would strongly recommend it. There is so much you can do with it and there are so many You Tube videos for training. Good luck!


----------



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

I spent a lot of time reviewing YouTube videos for what's best for making vinyl heat press images for T-shirts, and the Silhouette Cameo won by far, so I just bought one on Amazon.com for only $159 including free shipping. It just arrived, so I haven't had a chance to check it out yet.


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Good move Steve.
I prefer the version 2 (v.2) software, (less blue, more adult style IMO) and you can get it from the archives on Silhouette.com.
Dont get trapped by purchasing images etc from silhouette, it's no necessary, just drag your design from another window straight onto the cutting/tracing page, (it starts with a no entry sign but just hold it there for a second or two and it'll land). and a good place to start with your blade is No 2 setting, Dont ever go with the urban myth of credit card depth sticking out! (I think that was started by Silhouette to sell more blades and mats) Happy chopping.


----------



## Steve Scott (Dec 12, 2012)

Hi Derek. Thank you for the tips. I will only be using my own images and designs.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

Dekzion said:


> Here's the Vulcan I was working on the other day,
> A customer saw what I was doing and wanted it on a grey sweatshirt.
> (the customers always right).
> The wingspan is 13 inches PM me if you want the jpg for tracing.



did you split the image into two 6.5" cuts to accommodate the 13" wingspan, 
since the cameo is only a 12" cutter?


thanks for the tips,
i was thinking of acquiring a redsail 24" cutter,
but will begin with a cameo for t-shirts and if the need arises get the larger cutter later

now the next dilemma is if i only have a 12" cutter and a 13" printer,
do i get a better quality 15"x15" heat press or a cheaper made 16"x20"?

any input would be appreciated


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

Turned it sideways. and didn't use a mat. stop and think,, Shirts VERY rarely need more than an A3 vinyl, and a 330 x 500 sheet is the standard piece of htv I shove through, as it's easier to store and you can stock far more shades that way. I have all the 'default' blues reds white's blacks etc on the roll but also carry metalics, chrome and hi-viz etc so have built up a stock of them for customer selection, likewise the decal vinyl.
13" sheets will go through the cameo.
A big enough heat press is best, (A3 at least) but even then you can take more than one shot at the vinyl if you cant get it all in the press, just heat one side, peel it back not quite all the way, overlap and press the rest. works every time. (you need to re-press anyway).


----------



## KacherHuynh (Nov 25, 2016)

Oh I love this topic, I'm considering to purchase the Cameo 3, I'm living in Vietnam and I have clothes store here. It costs too much money to import the clothes, so I decide to make it by myself. 
Anyone try cameo 3 yet?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

just got the designer edition software today ($22 usd),
and it bestows a bevy of beautiful bonus betterments (yah, i made the last word up)


----------



## KacherHuynh (Nov 25, 2016)

Do you have any exp to use this. I think I will purchase this.


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

i have the cameo2 and it is a great little cutter
if you get the cameo3, i would definitely recommend the designer edition upgrade

it is worth it just for the option to import svg's,
plus if you ever want to add rhinestones to your apparel this upgrade has that function

hit youtube for reviews and tips on the cameo3,
and see if it is what you need


----------

